# Habitation Service



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi All

Does anyone know what is the average charge for a habitation service is, having never had one before. I was offered a good deal by my local Peugeot garage today, £9.50 a month for 31 months to cover first 3 services on the cab on our brand new MH, but never had hab services before, as this is a stipulation of our Autocruise warranty for 3 years.

Thanks

Dave & Jan


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

We charge £90 for a habitation service.Who ever you choose to do it they have to ncc approved other wise it voids your warranty hope this helps.Kev


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

I am paying £90 for my habitation service next week, dont know that the Pugeot dealer has the quals to do gas and electric tests, better going to an NCC approved company


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi Roger

No Peugeot quoted for the Boxer service not Hab.

Thanks for the info.

cheers


Dave & Jan


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

DJBullman said:


> Hi All
> 
> Does anyone know what is the average charge for a habitation service is, having never had one before. I was offered a good deal by my local Peugeot garage today, £9.50 a month for 31 months to cover first 3 services on the cab on our brand new MH, but never had hab services before, as this is a stipulation of our Autocruise warranty for 3 years.
> 
> ...


]

Hi
I dont thing that will be a had service but more like a Engine and ruinning gear service oil filter etc.
the hab service is usually dont by the caravan dealer and checks the electric and gas systems fridge cooker etc operation and damp test.

usually costs 1-200 quid depending on where you go.

If you do go for the pugeot service bear in mind that they advise a brake fluid replacement after 2 years which wont be included.

Dis you get the 25% discount off spares and all the bits and bobs

Phill


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

No info off them really but I am interested in the company who is NCC regd @ £90

Dave


----------



## Ken38 (Mar 24, 2009)

Brownhills wanted £200 for a habitation test on my Hymer Camp. I have yet to bite the bullet!


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Ken38 said:


> Brownhills wanted £200 for a habitation test on my Hymer Camp. I have yet to bite the bullet!


Typical Brownhills, more expensive than the rest, go to an NCC approved company. It will be cheaper.


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

We paid well over £200 at Richard Baldwin Motorhomes in Halifax so £90 is a bargain!


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

I pay over £200 for a hab service from local dealer


----------



## richyp (Nov 6, 2010)

*Habitation Service £90*

As a newbie I'd certainly be interested to know where I could get a service for £90 in Cheshire (Chester) and importantly need to know if that includes servicing to fridge and heating system. We bought our Iveco Autocruise Colt in Nov. 2010 and have had only one trip late November which was great. Just want to make sure we get it serviced properly before we start enjoying it for real.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Habitation Service £90*



richyp said:


> importantly need to know if that includes servicing to fridge and heating system.


What is your expectation in the word 'servicing' of the items you refer to?
At best it will be a check of their functionality, will they ensure the fridge gets cold on gas / electric / 12v? Will they check that the boiler / space heater works correctly on all operating modes?

Do not expect any servicing operations such as in the old days cleaning of jets etc.


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Generally a habitation check will not include servicing the fridge.


Mark


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: Habitation Service £90*



rayc said:


> richyp said:
> 
> 
> > importantly need to know if that includes servicing to fridge and heating system.
> ...


Agree with all the above , also Gas soundness check checking for any leaks in the system , gas let-by test checking operation of regulator. Gas flue analysation to all appliances checking CO /CO2 , flue , etc..., RCD testing , Room C02 testing , comprehensive damp check

Mark


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*panic u into a sale*

be wary of companies that advertise in mags that runscare stories and also offer an answer , be it un needed narcotic gas alarms, pointless reverse polarity checkers, anti theft trackers, numbers on yer roof,anti romanian tyre spikers( i made that one up)...but i bet some one would buy it in the caravan club mag, buy a van and dont worry too much ,,,go away in it rather than polish it and worry about it


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

A1 Caravan Services are a mobile service in the North West and they have quoted me £139.50 for my hab check next week. the come to your home and having used them twice before can highly recommend them.

To service your van you can do much worse than take it to A&M motors in Burtonwood. They ARE insured to have your van overnight and have a secure workshop big enough to take a large van or RV. They also do bodywork damage too. Ive used them three times too and can't recommend them highly enough too.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

kandsservices said:


> We charge £90 for a habitation service.Who ever you choose to do it they have to ncc approved other wise it voids your warranty hope this helps.Kev


Hi

Can you do these hab services under Autocruise warranty ?

cheers

Dave


----------



## RhinoInstalls (May 11, 2010)

Its not a member of the NCC (National Caravan Council) that you need to service your van to keep it in warranty its a AWS (Approved Workshop Scheme) member.

http://www.approvedworkshops.co.uk/search/

Phil


----------



## BJT (Oct 31, 2008)

Had my MH habitation check done last week; £90.00 at Caravan Solutions in Romsey, Hants. While I waited as well. Expect to pay extra for any spares used, but all OK this visit.
Following day MH base unit Fiat Ducato annual service at a small garage in Andover (Autoworkshop in Picket Piece actually) ended up having to pay £349.00 which was cheap as the rear brake seals had gone so new cylinders and shoes needed! Mind you I have used him for many years on various cars and vans.


----------



## brightsparkretired (Sep 26, 2008)

I paid £169 + vat which took 2hrs


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

We charge as follows if its any help as a guide.

SERVICE CHARGES 

Motorhome Habitation service £135.00 + vat

Mechanical service £145.00 + vat


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

richyp - I have sent you a pm, 
Annsman -They have an special offer on till Feb ask him 

David Roundell Services in Warrington can cope with the majority of motorhomes and being a motorhomer (Hymer) himself has an interest in them. He too has a secure area for storing vehicles (if they are working on it obviously it would be inside)


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

I was quoted £193 + vat by Marquis Preston yesterday for the habitation service


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi Dave have you checked your pm.


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Dave,

ref your quote, all I will say is "let the buyer beware" as I said in pm I will pm you Monday after talking to our man


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

I paid £180 at Premier Motorhomes for my 2 year old Adria. They said 3 hours at £60 an hour. Habitation only. 

I had the van serviced at local fiat van garage.


----------

